# Misanthropy



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

i've come to just not like people. i know its my fault because i have SA, but i've still come to hate people who are normal and get to experience all the things that i'm deprived of..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate people because they're generally pricks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I make Dr. House look like a happy fella who loves everybody.

Basically, I hate everybody, making a few exceptions for special cases.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Despite having some misanthropic tendencies (or at least I say so), I can't quite understand why misanthropic people *hate* other people, wouldn't you agree that hating is giving too much value/attention to something worthless?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

s0dy said:


> Despite having some misanthropic tendencies (or at least I say so), I can't quite understand why misanthropic people *hate* other people, wouldn't you agree that hating is giving too much value/attention to something worthless?


Correct! Although lostcausekid said he dislikes people some misanthropes are hateful motherf**kers.

I used to be the hateful type misanthrope, nothing in me feeling wise towards people (non-related) but indifference and contempt. In a way it was good because the vibe I gave off kept people at bay, almost instinctually people wouldn't even hold eye contact with me too long. I didn't have to concern myself with being approached when I was hateful, it just didn't happen.

But the hate was killing me from inside, I would feel physically sick about it at times and even something as simple as a funny look from someone would cause my hands to shake from anger and my fight response to almost beg for them to say something so I could burn off the adrenaline that was running through my veins.

I was always angry but I grew to hate anger aswell and knew it was irrational and only hurting me, not others. I read a book about negative emotions and it said that unused adrenaline was harmful and it made me think about how sick I felt all the time. So I actively just forced myself to focus on those few people I loved and would think of them whenever a hateful thought entered my head and eventually I let the hate go.

I've downgraded my misanthropy to dislike/distrust whilst remaining non-judgemental and accepting of the fact that I may not ever get most people but I don't need their approval/recognition and vice versa. I just leave 'em be, they're not my problem anymore.

I still get angry on occasion but I walk away and calm myself for a few minutes then everything goes back to normal and I'm centered again.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm definitely a misanthrope. sometimes I feel like I hate people, but other times it's merely resignation to the fact that everyone is screwed up and flawed in their own way and will likely let me down eventually. when someone does something to hurt or upset me, though, the feelings of hatred really intensify...


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

bkitty1 said:


> I'm definitely a misanthrope. sometimes I feel like I hate people, but other times it's merely resignation to the fact that everyone is screwed up and flawed in their own way and will likely let me down eventually. when someone does something to hurt or upset me, though, the feelings of hatred really intensify...


:lol Bkitty, part of being a good misanthrope is to ALWAYS expect betrayal. If you expect it you probably won't be caught off guard when it happens and it will usually just cause you to feel indifferent.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Misanthropic79 said:


> :lol Bkitty, part of being a good misanthrope is to ALWAYS expect betrayal. If you expect it you probably won't be caught off guard when it happens and it will usually just cause you to feel indifferent.


ugh I know, I should be better at this, right? lol. I'm becoming more numb to it lately, which is either a very good or a very bad thing...


----------



## awkword (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if I fit in with this thread or not...I can't say that I have ever HATED other people. However, when I am in one of my hibernation periods (avoiding contact with pretty much everyone I know for an extended period of time), I start to feel very disconnected from pretty much every other member of the human race. Then their emotions, their tears, raised voices, and emphatic body language tends to humor me--or I get uber analytical about their facial tics or which words they choose to stress. None of it feels "real" to me.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll grow out of it.


----------



## mmmoakes (Jul 13, 2011)

My misanthropy is brought on by the fact that if I meet 100 people only 3 are intelligent, thoughtful and have something to contribute to society while the rest are just football watching wastes of space that will believe anything.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you guys really hate humans or just human society that makes fairly half decent individual humans appear like the scum of the earth? There are many times though that I can relate to this quote:

"I am considered a misanthropist now and then, because I do not socialize with many people. But it's only my mind that avoids you, my heart is still with you, and seeks the distance so that it can keep on loving you."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

"I hate you dont leave me"


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> What's the problem? The human species is a parasitic complication of this planet. Yet we live on, driven by our own self important instincts. The planet would be much better off if we went extinct.


That definition of misanthropy is not what the op is referring to.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I'v been feeling like that a lot. I know it is wrong, but in a way it helps me feel better about myself, some kind of strange coping mechanism. People who never experienced anything like me can never understand how it is like. 

It seems to be so effortless for them to be happy, yet so impossible for me. We are natural enemies.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

mmmoakes said:


> My misanthropy is brought on by the fact that if I meet 100 people only 3 are intelligent, thoughtful and have something to contribute to society while the rest are just football watching wastes of space that will believe anything.


 i agree. especially my generation. in my grade (which will be 9th), everyone is just an MTV-brainwashed potsmoking loser who listens to crappy mainstream music that takes no talent. they like to imitate the braindead folks on jersey shore with style and attitude. (i actually gave that show a chance- watched it once but couldnt stand it). so _almost_ every guy is a douchebag, and _almost_ every girl is a shallow b*tch. (almost=95%) they call anybody who is at all interested in learning a "try-hard". ****, i'd rather make friends on the internet than be in the company of these neanderthal-brained people i'm surrounded by.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> What's the problem? The human species is a parasitic complication of this planet. Yet we live on, driven by our own self important instincts. The planet would be much better off if we went extinct.


awwwww, there's more ways of looking at it than that!!

life really is amazing, complex, fun. tried talking to a 5 year old lately? my niece tells me these amazing stories about the naughty children in this lego house we made, how their parents send them off one at a time in a truck to be eaten by lions in the local zoo. she's shy at school but really cheeky and outgoing and hyper at home.

yeah ultimately life is meaningless, but that doesn't stop you enjoying it, ultimately you're human and you will succumb to human needs. you can enjoy yourself and that is a completely valid way of living, as valid as any human life will ever be. Until something better comes along, you don't really have a choice in that.. so do whatever it takes to be happy, right ?



Xlostcausekid13 said:


> i agree. especially my generation. in my grade (which will be 9th), everyone is just an MTV-brainwashed potsmoking loser who listens to crappy mainstream music that takes no talent. they like to imitate the braindead folks on jersey shore with style and attitude. (i actually gave that show a chance- watched it once but couldnt stand it). so _almost_ every guy is a douchebag, and _almost_ every girl is a shallow b*tch. (almost=95%) they call anybody who is at all interested in learning a "try-hard". ****, i'd rather make friends on the internet than be in the company of these neanderthal-brained people i'm surrounded by.


Interesting. So you hate people that can't be intelligent? Or just for being normal?

also, labels are harmful. everyone is their own individual really. just because they haven't been given a chance to change- I wouldn't say that's something to hate for. I don't really hate anyone.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to the world of contempt for modern society. Most people are so ****ing superficial and pretentious at the same time. Quite an annoying combination. Worried about such trivial ****, with their mediocre lives, and narrow tunnel vision. They fail to see the world and only care about things that effect them personally. So many are so goddamn ignorant towards anything that is not on TV or in the main stream media. I would rather be a hermit than deal with people like that. All they care about is wearing a mask to make money and making an *** of themselves in public while drunk. The sad consumer culture, and materialist mentality. They believe their cars, jobs, and possessions are them rather then what is on the inside. They judge each other based on these belongings and their belongings end up owning them. As they then become faceless, and mindless, with a herd mentality trampling into the abyss of their own denial, losing whatever spark of individuality they have left. Lack of sophistication, culture, dignity, respect, and honor is what creates such abominations. I blame it mostly on the propaganda fed to the masses through the music industry, filtered education, and news media. We get nothing of value out of it besides bull****, and it conditions the mind to voluntary enslavement. The lack of knowledge and care to educate oneself, mixed with the constant distractions, and substance abuse makes a brain dead population that is self-absorbed and dependent on the system they are placed in. Lacking in critical thinking skills, and decision making, they would rather be told what to do than questioning anything, they just go along with it, and believe whatever they are told.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> All they care about is wearing a mask to make money and making an *** of themselves in public while drunk. The sad consumer culture, and materialist mentality. They believe their cars, jobs, and possessions are them rather then what is on the inside. They judge each other based on these belongings and their belongings end up owning them. As they then become faceless, and mindless, with a herd mentality trampling into the abyss of their own denial, losing whatever spark of individuality they have left. Lack of sophistication, culture, dignity, respect, and honor is what creates such abominations.


Kinda irrelevant when sophistication, culture, dignity, respect and honor are just words at the end of the day- do you think nationalism and conquering territory under yet another brand, a country, is righteous? It's more like, this behavior of people you describe is the reality because it's what they all accept, it's what they take as value. that's assuming it's true, which it isn't..

we're all very guilty and yet at the same time, so very innocent. nobody asked these people if they wanted to be brought into the world.

it really is just you judging them as -all the same-, that's not what all people are like anyway. my counselor has said to me even today "go and find out what people are actually like when you tell them about what you actually find interesting", basically. just like you, what I've done in recent months is try to rationalize why I don't want to go out and talk to people. but of course I would be if I enjoyed it, if I was "one of them". No reason not to add a little of something to your life, enhance it, especially if you're already in an introverted daily cycle. a change of scenery, even.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Kinda irrelevant when sophistication, culture, dignity, respect and honor are just words at the end of the day- do you think nationalism and conquering territory under yet another brand, a country, is righteous? It's more like, this behavior of people you describe is the reality because it's what they all accept, it's what they take as value. that's assuming it's true, which it isn't..
> 
> we're all very guilty and yet at the same time, so very innocent. nobody asked these people if they wanted to be brought into the world.
> 
> it really is just you judging them as -all the same-, that's not what all people are like anyway. my counselor has said to me even today "go and find out what people are actually like when you tell them about what you actually find interesting", basically. just like you, what I've done in recent months is try to rationalize why I don't want to go out and talk to people. but of course I would be if I enjoyed it, if I was "one of them". No reason not to add a little of something to your life, enhance it, especially if you're already in an introverted daily cycle. a change of scenery, even.


Any word is just a word it is the meaning behind those words that matter. The ideals that they are composed of which lacks in today's modern society. I do not think conquering territory or nationalism is required in the world we live in today. There is enough resources for all people to survive. It is greed that causes such things. I believe people should be open minded, and believe in individuality, something that sorely lacks.

Yes we are all guilty, humanity itself is like a parasite on this world until we learn to live in harmony with it. No one was asked to be brought into this world, but we can also learn to think out of the box. Humans can learn, especially when they are young to "think". Unfortunately school systems do not cause you to learn how to think, but how to regurgitate what they find is important causing your mind to become indoctrinated.

I do not think everyone is "the same". Humanity as a species and modern society, yes. However on the individual level I give everyone a chance, and am courteous to any one I meet. I am glad to meet new people but I dislike humanity as a whole. I enjoy learning new things, especially cultures I know nothing about.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Any word is just a word it is the meaning behind those words that matter. The ideals that they are composed of which lacks in today's modern society. I do not think conquering territory or nationalism is required in the world we live in today. There is enough resources for all people to survive. It is greed that causes such things. I believe people should be open minded, and believe in individuality, something that sorely lacks.
> 
> Yes we are all guilty, humanity itself is like a parasite on this world until we learn to live in harmony with it. No one was asked to be brought into this world, but we can also learn to think out of the box. Humans can learn, especially when they are young to "think". Unfortunately school systems do not cause you to learn how to think, but how to regurgitate what they find is important causing your mind to become indoctrinated.
> 
> I do not think everyone is "the same". Humanity as a species and modern society, yes. However on the individual level I give everyone a chance, and am courteous to any one I meet. I am glad to meet new people but I dislike humanity as a whole. I enjoy learning new things, especially cultures I know nothing about.


Okay, I'm happy with that. those arguments make sense. I like individualism too- but maybe asking for it in everyone is a bit extreme. i dunno. then again, if the education system was overhauled, that might just come about more naturally. I'm empathizing with modern society and saying it can't be that -bad- just because it's not deriving from the superficial, just because it's not everything it could be.

tbh we could talk all day about how inefficient and short-sighted humanity currently is, but humanity is constantly the only thing that's relevant at all, so far..

Generally though I really try to give people in general the benefit of the doubt, to be positive.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Okay, I'm happy with that. those arguments make sense. I like individualism too- but maybe asking for it in everyone is a bit extreme. i dunno. then again, if the education system was overhauled, that might just come about more naturally. I'm empathizing with modern society and saying it can't be that -bad- just because it's not deriving from the superficial, just because it's not everything it could be.
> 
> tbh we could talk all day about how inefficient and short-sighted humanity currently is, but humanity is constantly the only thing that's relevant at all, so far..
> 
> Generally though I really try to give people in general the benefit of the doubt, to be positive.


The thing that bothers me is so many people are so closed minded to anything different or unique. I have met many many people over the years, at least in the United States and most think relatively similar. I cannot speak for the rest of the world though.

Yes humanity is the only relevant thing we know. But in modern society a consumer culture is prevalent. It sorely lacks in spirituality and anything besides the corporeal. Everything has a price stamped on it and nothing is sacred. I do not mean in the religious sense, but the meta-physical. Ideas are pure as is creativity and passion. These things are frowned upon. I have no problem with technology, but with it comes great responsibility. The values I spoke of before keep humanity in check and ideals of the old worlds are sorely needed today. People in general are so rude, disrespectful, lacking in manners, and decency. The mind, body, and spirit should be in balance, as well as living in harmony with nature rather than against it.

I do too whenever I meet someone. But that is on the individual level. Overall I still hold my views of humanity.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> "I hate you dont leave me"


Lol yes, that sums up my close relationships with people. But I hate society while simultaneously having too much empathy and care for people.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Xlostcausekid13 said:


> i agree. especially my generation. in my grade (which will be 9th), everyone is just an MTV-brainwashed potsmoking loser who listens to crappy mainstream music that takes no talent. they like to imitate the braindead folks on jersey shore with style and attitude. (i actually gave that show a chance- watched it once but couldnt stand it). so _almost_ every guy is a douchebag, and _almost_ every girl is a shallow b*tch. (almost=95%) they call anybody who is at all interested in learning a "try-hard". ****, i'd rather make friends on the internet than be in the company of these neanderthal-brained people i'm surrounded by.


I used to think this way too when I was in intermediate and high school, but I think people improve somewhat once you're in college. Of course, there are still those people around, but they're not as apparent anymore(to me at least).


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't hate people, I nothing them. Hating people just seems like pointless mental effort

Having said that although speaking individually some people can be OK and good, in terms of a species as a whole I hate humans and think they endlessly suck and never fail to shock, disgust, scare and anger me with the levels of ignorance, depravity, heinous violence and hatred they can reach, take pleasure, and profit from. I think the world would be a lot nicer without us and if I had any choice in the matter I think I would rather belong to any other species


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't blame you lostcausekid.

Recently been seeping back into my misanthropy because people are stuck-up judgmental jerks. Usually have reason to dislike certain people but with misanthropy it involves irrational reasons for hating people and that's what I abhor about being a misanthrope. When I have no real reason to hate people. I just find one. Or it will be a really stupid reason, like someone looking at me the wrong way on a bad day or me misinterpreting what they said and me imagining horrible things happening to them.

*sigh* People. The bring out the best in you and the worst in you. I really try to find the good in people but then it just fritters away. I really don't enjoy being a misanthrope because it really does tear you up inside but there are some days where I just can't help it. Make what you will of that.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought this quote was funny:

"Misanthropes need people; without a steady supply, the misanthrope cannot fully apply his art."


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I find myself pissed off at people in general much of the time. Sometimes I'll even get resentful of people I'm closer to. This usually only happens if they're doing something or acting a certain way that is bothering me. Since I don't like conflict, I don't confront them about it, so sh*t builds up inside until I'm at the point where I'm just flat-out angry at the people I'm supposed to like/love.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't really hate people, I tend to drift from a strong dislike of people to having no feelings about them one way or the other.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't really hate people, just the really stupid things they do and how most are easily brainwashed and lack self control. It's a shame.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Olazet91 said:


> I don't really hate people, just the really stupid things they do and how most are easily brainwashed and lack self control. It's a shame.


Yes, lack of self-control...


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

I get along MUCH better with animals. 
People? I despise.... with a passion (at times).
I can only stand socializing with a certain group of people for more broader reasons... 
I generally think they're a bunch of insensitive, pretentious, holier-than-thou turds.
If this makes me sound like a snob then so be it


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

I only hate the people who treat others who are different like trash. l


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont dislike human beings, but sure, I have misanthropic sentiments from time to time. n general though, I just don't expect much from other people, I've been let down too much


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm more of a nihilist than a misanthrope. I hate the world more than I hate people. I do feel jealous though, when all these people I know cruise through life with apparent ease. Travelling, finishing university, getting jobs, enjoying life while I just stagnate. It's totally my fault for not achieving those things but still.. I'm jealous.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Misanthropy is pretty silly imo. People complain about humans in the comfort of their home, that was built by other humans...get what I'm saying?


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Sometimes I feel misanthropic, like most people are so simple-minded and lack any sense of individuality whatsoever. It's as if they're this generic hoard of social norms and brainlessness. That's just my cheery outlook on humankind. At the same time, I think there's something good in just about everyone. I don't hate most people.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

With me, when I look at other people, I see selfishness, ignorance, heartlessness, prejudice and arrogance. I know that my SA prejudices my opinion of others negatively, but it doesn't change the fact that generally speaking, the vast majority of our species is driven by getting as much for themselves as they can, as quickly as they can get it, irrespective of the cost to others.

It's a paradox for me, I want a social life and I want friends because I know I'll go mad without human company <-- all selfish reasons, but basically, when it comes down to it, I just really don't like what people are, or what they represent.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Misanthropy is pretty silly imo. People complain about humans in the comfort of their home, that was built by other humans...get what I'm saying?


Are people not paid to build those houses? It's not as if a favor is being done, so why would this effect someones outlook on people as a whole?


----------



## Xenangel82 (Jul 27, 2011)

I can totally sympathize with you. I get so bummed out and depressed about it all. And that turns to anger. Why do these people get by with making being social look like a cake walk?


----------



## Basket Case (Jun 17, 2013)

how can you hate people and still be aftaid from them? to be shy and weak? 
I think it's just denial of your situation.


----------

